

Show HN: A Good Friend Made an iOS Game About Unicycling - tylermauthe
http://theunicycleapp.com/

======
tlb
That unicycle doesn't fit the rider. His knees are quite bent even at the
bottom of the stroke -- they should be nearly straight.

